
Android - Ice Cream Sandwich: The HTML5 Developer Scorecard - zeppelin_7
http://www.sencha.com/blog/galaxy-nexus-the-html5-developer-scorecard/
======
thetrendycyborg
They're doing performance comparisons between a phone and tablets. Why?

